# UT/UF game thread



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Here we go. Do the real vols show up or does Florida take us again? The uga trolls will love this game or hate it. Good luck gator fans


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

So if UT lays another egg, you think maybe it's time to admit these are the real vols?  Not saying it will happen, but it very well may.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2016)

I picked the Gators in this one.

Hopefully we'll have a better game than the last one I watched.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> So if UT lays another egg, you think maybe it's time to admit these are the real vols?  Not saying it will happen, but it very well may.



Yes. My whole thinking with all they had coming back and the way they finished last year they would be really good this year. Now so far they've struggled. So either the real vols aren't that good or they just haven't woke up yet. Today is the day we find that out imo.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Great. Verne and Gary are calling the one game i really wanted to watch this weekend. Thank God I've got plenty of Percocet.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Great. Verne and Gary are calling the one game i really wanted to watch this weekend. Thank God I've got plenty of Percocet.



They got the uga ut game next weekend too


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

my goodness 4x4 what are your boys wearing out there?  That looks terrible.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> my goodness 4x4 what are your boys wearing out there?  That looks terrible.



Looks like a trash truck workers union uniform


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Looks like a trash truck workers union uniform



Or something you'd expect to see inmates out on the side of the road in.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah not my favorite outfit. I wished they'd go all orange but they never do.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah not my favorite outfit. I wished they'd go all orange but they never do.



I like our Whites just not the helmets, either the F or my preferred Gators would look good, but not both.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

You can't be serious Calloway


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Get away from it......jerk!!!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

I'll boo with the fans. What kind of play calling is that? Pathetic is what it is


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 24, 2016)

Big time D stand.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

you serious?  That was a good call, was just a great defensive play by the DB.  Still think y'all should have taken the points there though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

1 yard to go...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> you serious?  That was a good call, was just a great defensive play by the DB.  Still think y'all should have taken the points there though.



I'm good with going for it. Unless I'm not seeing what Dobbs sees he coulda walked in on two of those handoffs. That's my frustration


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Big first down there.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm good with going for it. Unless I'm not seeing what Dobbs sees he coulda walked in on two of those handoffs. That's my frustration



I mean y'all had 7 on first down, but that ball y'all are using must have spikes on it.  And from what I'm looking at it looked like UF was running a LB spy on all 4 downs.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I mean y'all had 7 on first down, but that ball y'all are using must have spikes on it.  And from what I'm looking at it looked like UF was running a LB spy on all 4 downs.



They may have had a spy. Like I said I can't see what Dobbs sees. I'd take him one on one against a lb though. At least try.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Uga receivers must have came to play for us.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Sloppy game


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

We need to take a shot deep on this drive and flip the field.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> We need to take a shot deep on this drive and flip the field.



They throwed the bomb !!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> We need to take a shot deep on this drive and flip the field.



There you go


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Y'all just did. Justin Martin has got beat twice. Man I miss cam sutton ugh


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 24, 2016)

The go Gatas might be pretty good.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Der we go.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm glad I bought plenty of beer and don't have anywhere to be later.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 24, 2016)

As an unbiased observer UT might as well pull out a shot gun and blow off their foot. They keep shooting it with a .22.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Ole Bootch looks like he's got a UGA helmet on out there on the field callin that time out.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 24, 2016)

Can a UT player catch a football? Good grief.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

No idea what Dobbs was seeing there, but UF DB had inside position.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

I can't cuss on here but if debord is the o cord next year I'm out


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Florida whopping that butt


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

UT catching like Georgia did.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Josh dobbs ain't heisman quality


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

OK I'm comfortable now.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 24, 2016)

Hmmmmm.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 24, 2016)

So I thought TN was going to win it all this season?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm glad I bought plenty of beer and don't have anywhere to be later.



Yep


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Florida needs to stop making stupid penalty moves


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

We don't need Brantley hurt.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

We look like trash. Pure trash


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 24, 2016)

I am not gator fan at all but I would love to see them hang 50 on TN.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

The really sad part is, the score should be 21-17 at minimum right now, but UT just doesn't have that "it".  Been saying it all year, they just don't believe in themselves.  Program culture.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> I am not gator fan at all but I would love to see them hang 50 on TN.




Me too


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Chunk that ball....chunk that ball...


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 24, 2016)

So are all the TN fans drunk by now?  I thought they were the best of the SEC East


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> The really sad part is, the score should be 21-17 at minimum right now, but UT just doesn't have that "it".  Been saying it all year, they just don't believe in themselves.  Program culture.



Yep exactly. A few guys start dropping passes then they all do. And hang their heads. Pitiful


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

The really sad part is, I can see this being like Shockley's or Tee Martin's year where next year they can be really really good, but man they need a new coach IMO.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 24, 2016)

So how does everyone thing TN will respond in the second half?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

We're killing ourselves with dropped passes. Dobbs, minus the int. Has been on the money.  Even still,  Butch sucks, Debord sucks and even the highly touted Shoop is sucking.  Butch has no guts. At home,  2 timeouts with an offense designed around the HUNH offense,  down 18, AT HOME and he don't run a play? Thanks for what you've done,  but next coach up


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

I really need to watch the LSU/Aubby game close later tonight, cause if we come out of Knoxville with the W, we might go into our game with the Noles undefeated.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> So how does everyone thing TN will respond in the second half?



If they don't get 7 points on the first drive the game is over, book it.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're killing ourselves with dropped passes. Dobbs, minus the int. Has been on the money.  Even still,  Butch sucks, Debord sucks and even the highly touted Shoop is sucking.  Butch has no guts. At home,  2 timeouts with an offense designed around the HUNH offense,  down 18, AT HOME and he don't run a play? Thanks for what you've done,  but next coach up



Becareful of what you wish for...you could end up with another Dooley.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

I'd keep butch but dang we need to get rid of debord. He can't out scheme a defense. Well a good defense that is. I've never liked his play calling. Though I feel we are playing tight and tripping over our you know what's the second half needs to be completely diff or they are done. They lose to a&m and Bama.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> So how does everyone thing TN will respond in the second half?



We've been a second half team this year,  but I'm not seeing a comeback.  I thought Butch would open the playbook today.  I guess he don't have nothing else to offer.  Dobbs is getting no help.  I'm a Vol through and through and I'll be here to root them on every week,  but I'm so sick of this HS offense.  The way we regressed from last year is mind boggling


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Dobbs will give the Gators trouble in the second half, if UT will use him.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'd keep butch but dang we need to get rid of debord. He can't out scheme a defense. Well a good defense that is. I've never liked his play calling. Though I feel we are playing tight and tripping over our you know what's the second half needs to be completely diff or they are done. They lose to a&m and Bama.



DeBord is running Butch's scheme.  It's not changed from either OC. It's almost like we're trying to lose.  We haven't even ran it outside.  They(UF) have chewed up about every run play because they know what is coming.

Not having Sutton is hurting BAD. Martin is costing us, Maybin is a huge loss too. And not getting to return kicks hurts us. Kick return rules are for girls now. Special teams is a game changer. Especially for us


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Debord did not drop those passes. We could not catch a cold today.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yes. My whole thinking with all they had coming back and the way they finished last year they would be really good this year. Now so far they've struggled. So either the real vols aren't that good or they just haven't woke up yet. Today is the day we find that out imo.



looks like you are finding out.   any new thoughts.  looks like bnasty figured it out last week. saturday volsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Difference is you guys got a weapon at QB, if you let him run.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> Becareful of what you wish for...you could end up with another Dooley.



IKR? At least Dooley scored.  Defense hurt his team's.  We've got to open the check book,  we'll have talent for the next coach,  unlike last time. I believed in Butch until this year. He had legitimate excuses past 3 years and gave us promise for the future. This year is his test and he's falling badly


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I like our Whites just not the helmets, either the F or my preferred Gators would look good, but not both.



i agree. F and gators.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> DeBord is running Butch's scheme.  It's not changed from either OC. It's almost like we're trying to lose.  We haven't even ran it outside.  They(UF) have chewed up about every run play because they know what is coming.
> 
> Not having Sutton is hurting BAD. Martin is costing us, Maybin is a huge loss too. And not getting to return kicks hurts us. Kick return rules are for girls now. Special teams is a game changer. Especially for us



Are we even watching the same game.  First you say Dobbs is getting no help.  I'll agree they've had some drops that were the WR's fault, but about half of them the ball has been in a terrible place for the receiver to make the catch.

Not sure if you noticed our outside rush, but out Ends are killing your tackles right now.  Not going to argue with you on missing out on some key guys on defense, but you guys are loosing this game because of the offense and attitude.

Also LOL at not being able to return kicks costing you, we have both Calloway and Powell two of the best in the conference, PLUS we have started 3? drive inside the 15 IIRC.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Debord did not drop those passes. We could not catch a cold today.



From playing experience albeit hs ball I understand you can get coached all week but if you show up as a player and don't have your head in the game you'll suck. Gotta blame someone though right.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> So I thought TN was going to win it all this season?



no. that was elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and slayer back on 3/21/16.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

And there's that right there, two straight Dobbs passes to Gator receivers, the first guy just didn't turn around.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> And there's that right there, two straight Dobbs passes to Gator receivers, the first guy just didn't turn around.



He had a TD outside


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

He also had a guy underneath which would have been really close to getting into the endzone on his first INT, what's your point, he's not a very good passer, but when he's a running threat he can pass.  Problem is we need to see more read option between him and Hurd and we're just not seeing it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> From playing experience albeit hs ball I understand you can get coached all week but if you show up as a player and don't have your head in the game you'll suck. Gotta blame someone though right.



Glad you did not come by here for beer today. I needed everyone I had.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Are we even watching the same game.  First you say Dobbs is getting no help.  I'll agree they've had some drops that were the WR's fault, but about half of them the ball has been in a terrible place for the receiver to make the catch.
> 
> Not sure if you noticed our outside rush, but out Ends are killing your tackles right now.  Not going to argue with you on missing out on some key guys on defense, but you guys are loosing this game because of the offense and attitude.
> 
> Also LOL at not being able to return kicks costing you, we have both Calloway and Powell two of the best in the conference, PLUS we have started 3? drive inside the 15 IIRC.



We must not be because we've had a TE bobble a 1st down. Dropped. A TD to Croom. Dropped. A dropped, probably  TD dropped by Kamara. At this level,  if the ball is in arms length,  unless your changing direction in a major way,  you catch the ball.  I played WR, your hands touch the ball, no excuses


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Glad you did not come by here for beer today. I needed everyone I had.



I bought myself plenty today. After 11 years you get the idea so you prepare lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We've been a second half team this year,  but I'm not seeing a comeback.  I thought Butch would open the playbook today.  I guess he don't have nothing else to offer.  Dobbs is getting no help.  I'm a Vol through and through and I'll be here to root them on every week,  but I'm so sick of this HS offense.  The way we regressed from last year is mind boggling



2+2 is mind boggling for a vol.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

The TE bobble was behind him both hands, direction change, the Kamara drop was behind him he had to try to stop, direction change.  I played WR as well and agree that at this level if you get your hands on it you should catch it.  At the same time, Dobbs hits either of those guys in stride and they're both big plays.  I already said about half the drops were on the WRs, but anybody who played WR knows that yeah you can make the catch if you can get your hands on it, but your percentages go up dramatically if your QB can hit you in stride.  Dobbs can't do it.  Simple.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> He also had a guy underneath which would have been really close to getting into the endzone on his first INT, what's your point, he's not a very good passer, but when he's a running threat he can pass.  Problem is we need to see more read option between him and Hurd and we're just not seeing it.



I doubt Herschel Walker could run behind this line.  But I agree.  Dobbs will have to get us back with his legs, we need to go HUNH. Fir the record,  Dobbs has thrown catchable balls, whereas last year he couldn't hit nothing.  He needs to feed Jennings and  Byrd. Get Hurd and Kamara on the field in split backs and let Kamara run behind Hurd


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Holy cow was that a read option, didn't know UT had that in their playbook....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Florida's D not looking all that great right now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Also Dobbs has little time,  given the pressure and coverage, I'm impressed with his ball placement


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Haha Hurd finally got to hit Tabor? He's taliked so much trash


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Was that another big play, wait was that a read option again?

And you guys shoot yourselves in the foot with a penalty.  Look though you run an offense appropriate for your QB and you can move the ball, amazing.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

When you're a tempo offense you can't get the ball rolling with a defense who lays down after ever play. Js


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Florida D is gassed.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey look, read option run, read option run, read option run...oh look a pass play opens up...


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 24, 2016)

looks like TN has found a offense in the second half or the gator defense is getting tired.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

We just need an offensive drive.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> When you're a tempo offense you can't get the ball rolling with a defense who lays down after ever play. Js



What I was thinking.  NCAA needs to impose a rule for this strategy. Player stays out full series to make sure "injured" player is fully ok.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 24, 2016)

TN is making this a game now gators fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

This one going the other way quick and don't know if Fla can do anything about it.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

we got a game now bullgator, time to hold on to your couch cushions.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks like Florida is about to pull an ole miss.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

ok we good now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

We are incapable of capitalizing on their mistakes


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Better show some offense.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Like Gary just said, we've thrown 3 deep passes, all 3 complete, where are they?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Florida is done. They got no offense.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

UTs d-line is putting their ears back and bringing it. We've got to change up the play calling and take advantage of it.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep. Florida has decided at halftime they have won and have stopped playing.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Back in it


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

4x4 gonna have plenty of beer left after this game.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Why didn't they go for 2?


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

UT going into the 4th quarter in a big game, time to see if they've really gotten over the hump.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

They don't have to worry bout 2, they get the ball back and score again.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 4x4 gonna have plenty of beer left after this game.



I'm drinking them like they are water at this point so I dunno hahaha


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

This game might get ugly fore it is over. UF is not hitting on much.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Our qb recruit just beat their best cornerback. Wow


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

If we don't come out and throw a deep pass on this possession I'm going to need to replace a window.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

10rc has finally woke up


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

I think UF went to sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

And I thought Fla had a defense.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

This game is over.  I feel bad for UGA next week


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

I talk bad about debord but sometimes he calls some plays. Needs to be more consistent.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't live that close to ppl but I'm sure they heard that holler woooooooo go vols


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Now it's time to see what we're made of. Plenty of time to make a comeback.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> This game is over.  I feel bad for UGA next week



slayers internet just went out.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Now we're seeing Debord offense vs Butch's. Day and night.  Let's go D


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Now it's time to see what we're made of. Plenty of time to make a comeback.



Our O-Line has been terrible all year, we've decided we're not going to take advantage of our mismatches deep, our defense hasn't been tested all year, our play calling all half has been way too conservative.  Don't get me wrong if any team can screw this up it's UT, but they should be up by 30 right now instead of just 10.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't live that close to ppl but I'm sure they heard that holler woooooooo go vols



Lol I just caused an earthquake.  Still too early to celebrate


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep plenty of time left. Let's close it out here.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

How do you throw for 200+ in one half then come out in the second and not throw a single pass over 10 yards almost half way through the 4th quarter?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

They could play for the next 3 weeks and UF not coning back. Just hope they play that bad when we play them. They are nearly as bad as Georgia.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

ok that call was garbage...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

Volsux lookin fuh real. Next week will be more ugly than today.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

We're seeing that team buck nasty has been talking about.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> How do you throw for 200+ in one half then come out in the second and not throw a single pass over 10 yards almost half way through the 4th quarter?



Half time adjustment? Fla went the wrong way 10 RC went the right way


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Streak over. Woooooooo go vawllllls


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

duke 38, notre dame 35. final.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Good win UT, glad to see y'all finally figured it out.

No idea how you don't call a single read option for an entire half then do nothing but the entire second, but either way.  We had no business being in the game.  Glad to see y'all finally close the door on one.

In other news my pick of UT vs Bama rematch in the title game still looking good.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

They can stop scoring now. I picked Tenn. to win 34-20


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

That's it! , time to change my avatar


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow, wasn't 11 straight for UF? Congrats on the W vols...


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> That's it! , time to change my avatar



Fat lady hadn't started singin yet


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> That's it! , time to change my avatar



lol.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

Uh oh


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

This games not over yet


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

What the?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

Now it's over. Congrats 10rc fans


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Boooooooooom!!! Nice to have this monkey off our back!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats to the Tennessee fans. That was a great comeback win for the program.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Good game gators. Now let's go whoop uga


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 24, 2016)

Sweeeeet!!!  Gbo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats you nasty Vols! For half the game you didn't suck! Unlike UGA that sucked for 4 qtrs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

How good can we be if we play a complete game like we did the second half of vt and fla wow


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Congrats you nasty Vols! For half the game you didn't suck! Unlike UGA that sucked for 4 qtrs!



Better take it boys. That's the closest you're going to get to a compliment from Thayer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Congrats you nasty Vols! For half the game you didn't suck! Unlike UGA that sucked for 4 qtrs!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 24, 2016)

Watched this at BW3 in Johnson City on way to WV. Whole place singing Rocky Top at 100 db. Awesome.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 24, 2016)

Good game gators


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Better take it boys. That's the closest you're going to get to a compliment from Thayer.



And now I'm begging you Vols to tell Dobbs to put his helmet back on..... Good god, he truly looks the inbred part!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> duke 38, notre dame 35. final.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And now I'm begging you Vols to tell Dobbs to put his helmet back on..... Good god, he truly looks the inbred part!



I have more hair on my left toe than he has from his shoulders, up..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok the staff gets another week.  Wow! What a different team after half


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Congrats you nasty Vols! For half the game you didn't suck! Unlike UGA that sucked for 4 qtrs!



That's mighty fine words from you,  Slayer. I'll gladly reply with a thanks!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Our O-Line has been terrible all year, we've decided we're not going to take advantage of our mismatches deep, our defense hasn't been tested all year, our play calling all half has been way too conservative.  Don't get me wrong if any team can screw this up it's UT, but they should be up by 30 right now instead of just 10.




What happened was,  yall was too dedicated to stopping the run.  Dobbs killed it through the air and we ran enough stupid runs up the middle to keep yall biting.  Genius, or lucky?  I dunno


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's mighty fine words from you,  Slayer. I'll gladly reply with a thanks!



Don't get too choked up! I still wish nothing but the worse for every Vol! Vol hate week begins!


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What happened was,  yall was too dedicated to stopping the run.  Dobbs killed it through the air and we ran enough stupid runs up the middle to keep yall biting.  Genius, or lucky?  I dunno



Bucky, do me a favor, please don't ever analyze a game again.  Y'all started running the football which caused us to move 8 in the box then exposed our third corner.  Combine that with us deciding we were flat out done throwing passes at halftime and that was the game.

If you really think Dobbs passing is why y'all won that game then 10rc fans are about as smart as Thayer says y'all are.

Also props to 4x4 for actually being here the whole game to take or give his whoopin either way from the coin toss.  hats off man.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Bucky, do me a favor, please don't ever analyze a game again.  Y'all started running the football which caused us to move 8 in the box then exposed our third corner.  Combine that with us deciding we were flat out done throwing passes at halftime and that was the game.
> 
> If you really think Dobbs passing is why y'all won that game then 10rc fans are about as smart as Thayer says y'all are.
> 
> Also props to 4x4 for actually being here the whole game to take or give his whoopin either way from the coin toss.  hats off man.



We "tried" running all game. Stuck to it.  And it was enough to blow up the passing game. Why you think we didn't have more rushing yards?  UF was stuck on that.  No respect for the passing game and we obviously made yall pay. Not saying Dobbs was a Manning, or Brady, but the overall plan... Worked.  Not to mention that Shoop defense finally showed up. Minus 3 players


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We "tried" running all game. Stuck to it.  And it was enough to blow up the passing game. Why you think we didn't have more rushing yards?  UF was stuck on that.  No respect for the passing game and we obviously made yall pay. Not saying Dobbs was a Manning, or Brady, but the overall plan... Worked.  Not to mention that Shoop defense finally showed up. Minus 3 players



You guys tried running straight up.  What swung the game is y'all went into the spread option and started running Dobbs.  You didn't do that the whole first half of the game.  I was talking about it as it started happening.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't get too choked up! I still wish nothing but the worse for every Vol! Vol hate week begins!



I'm not overlooking yall.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> You guys tried running straight up.  What swung the game is y'all went into the spread option and started running Dobbs.  You didn't do that the whole first half of the game.  I was talking about it as it started happening.



Still a run game.  Still no respect for our passing game= Burnt. I'm still surprised myself.  12 down. I'll get back with yall another day


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Still a run game.  Still no respect for our passing game= Burnt. I'm still surprised myself.  12 down. I'll get back with yall another day


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Great comeback win vollies......... Now 11yrs of pent up frustration and all that emotion of this game off their back. Do they come out on fire next week or have a hangover like so many teams that spend that much energy on a huge game does? Time will tell. Either way party it up, anytime that the lizards get beat is a good day. The only thing that would have been better is if they both could have lost.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't care what any of y'all say.....10rc just broke the streak...bump all you haters!!!! Go Vols!!!!! 

Side note, I didn't think we had a chance at halftime.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


>



Amoo. Man, I got you.  Like I aid.  I'm 12 in.  Running game,  whether read option,  or not, opened the pass game we was working on.  Good balance I suppose. The earlier problem was the targets.  As I mentioned,  Byrd and Jennings needed fed


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

Cheers vols!


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

I think I'm 12 in but I didn't start till the 4th quarter....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I think I'm 12 in but I didn't start till the 4th quarter....



11 here started at kickoff. Slacked off a little toward the end. Next week I'll bring my a game need to fire my coach she's a Mexican and didn't prepare me good enough to keep up.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats Vol fans. UT never gave up and UF didn't adjust. I'm afraid this is the confidence builder y'all needed going forward. 
I'll be out of my comfort zone pulling for the puppies though .


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> 11 here started at kickoff. Slacked off a little toward the end. Next week I'll bring my a game need to fire my coach she's a Mexican and didn't prepare me good enough to keep up.



I was in the Navy, the term drink like a sailor is true.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Congrats Vol fans. UT never gave up and UF didn't adjust. I'm afraid this is the confidence builder y'all needed going forward.
> I'll be out of my comfort zone pulling for the puppies though .



What, no, just pull for Bamer and A&M, we'll be fine.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Vols!!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

I hate Florida but not as much as Bama and def not as much as uga. The Uga fans here could take some lessons from you gator fans. Class acts


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Put it back on top....Go Vols!!!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hate Florida but not as much as Bama and def not as much as uga. The Uga fans here could take some lessons from you gator fans. Class acts



I agree. We are the classiest fans on here .


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I agree. We are the classiest fans on here .



Digging that avatar


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats Vols - great come back.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Digging that avatar



Yep, what the heck, y'all have flown enough of ours


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Haha.
> 
> But let's keep it classy, though



Ah heck.  It's been 11 years.  Carry on


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ah heck.  It's been 11 years.  Carry on



That's what class is after 11 years lol. I'll behave tomorrow, I promise


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

4-0 go vols!!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 24, 2016)

*Checking out dudes*



Browning Slayer said:


> And now I'm begging you Vols to tell Dobbs to put his helmet back on..... Good god, he truly looks the inbred part!



Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's mighty fine words from you,  Slayer. I'll gladly reply with a thanks!





BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not overlooking yall.



Good win!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2016)

When Tennessee and Florida play, it is a toss up as to which I like the least.  Good win Tennessee, especially the acting job!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 25, 2016)

Daggum it, I forgot all about this thread here. It would have been much better place to hang out than the volnation board. That place was like Chernobyl at the end of the half.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)

Man, what a game !!! Congrats Tennesse !!!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 25, 2016)

My head hurts. But it's nice to wake up being 4-0.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

Etoncathunter said:


> Daggum it, I forgot all about this thread here. It would have been much better place to hang out than the volnation board. That place was like Chernobyl at the end of the half.



How many fire jones thread were started in the second quarter and halftime? Hahah. And did Bucky start any?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> How many fire jones thread were started in the second quarter and halftime? Hahah. And did Bucky start any?



I lost count, I finally just said forget it and quit checking. I mean heck I wasn't happy either, but I was hopeful that we would pull the same pattern as the first 3 games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Doesn't surprise me.



slayer is right on this one. might be a good ballplayer, but he really should keep on the helmet and avoid interviews. if nothing else, for the children.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is right on this one. might be a good ballplayer, but he really should keep on the helmet and avoid interviews. if nothing else, for the children.



Maybe we can pool some money and pay the cameramen not to show him with his helmet off. 
OTOH, maybe he should play without a helmet.........the defense would be afraid to get near him .


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats to the Vols. Ya'll made the gators look like spring lizards in the 2nd half. Better stay frosty though. Bama is not going to be a push over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Congrats to the Vols. Ya'll made the gators look like spring lizards in the 2nd half. Better stay frosty though. Bama is not going to be a push over.



wind will be gon from those sails when tam is done. dobbs may not survive that game. their d is legit.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> How many fire jones thread were started in the second quarter and halftime? Hahah. And did Bucky start any?



I didn't,  but I did mention it lol.  I was ready to fire everyone. I'm glad we beat UF finally. And we truly should have. Verdict still out on Butch,  but that win will keep a lot of people happy. He still has to get us to the SECCG this season


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 25, 2016)

bullgator said:


> That's it! , time to change my avatar



Orange looks good on you, sir. That may be me next week.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 26, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I agree. We are the classiest fans on here .



 NOT!


----------

